# About what country from the Balkan peninsula do you know the most?



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Rabih Alt said:


> I can say which country I know the least of: Macedonia
> Can somebody point it out on the map please?
> Was it part of Yogoslavia? (Coz it sounds very Greek)



Macedonia is Greek state in the north of Greece, you will know it as the birthplace of Alexander the Great and the ancient-greek city-state which conqoured most of the known world over 2000 years ago.

The "Macedonia" country mentioned here is a former Yugolsavian country which changed its name to Macedonia in 1990. It has no ties with the old, Greek Macedonia except that a small part of the ancient Greek kingdom lies within the new "Former Yugoslavian Republic of Macedonia"'s borders. Its population is probably of Bulgarian origin with a large group of ethnic Albanians. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

^^ it does!
thanks alot


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

Giorgio said:


> changed its name to Macedonia in 1990.


 That name existed (within Yugoslavia) before 1990: After the end of the Second World War, when Tito became Yugoslavia's president, the People's Federal Republic of Yugoslavia was established. The People's Republic of Macedonia became one of the six republics of the Yugoslav federation. Following the federation's renaming as the Socialist Federal Republic of Yugoslavia in 1963, the People's Republic of Macedonia was likewise renamed, becoming the Socialist Republic of Macedonia. It dropped the Socialist from its name in 1991 when it peacefully seceded from Yugoslavia.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

dubart said:


> That name existed (within Yugoslavia) before 1990: After the end of the Second World War, when Tito became Yugoslavia's president, the People's Federal Republic of Yugoslavia was established. The People's Republic of Macedonia became one of the six republics of the Yugoslav federation. Following the federation's renaming as the Socialist Federal Republic of Yugoslavia in 1963, the People's Republic of Macedonia was likewise renamed, becoming the Socialist Republic of Macedonia. It dropped the Socialist from its name in 1991 when it peacefully seceded from Yugoslavia.


Thanks for the info. 
The important thing to note is that there is an ethnic, cultural and historical difference between Greek Macedonians and "Slavic" Macedonians. 
:cheers:


----------



## StrangeBru (Aug 13, 2008)

Croatia.


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

Vote people!


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

greece. it's actually the only real peninsula on the so-called balkan peninsula.


----------



## Burberry (Jul 14, 2007)

Greece, Turkey and Croatia.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

I'll say GREECE because my ancesters (on my mother's side) were from *IOANNINA* in the province of *EPIRUS* in Greece.


----------



## mvtm (Aug 14, 2008)

I know the most from Greece & Turkey since i've been there.I prefer Greece though.. I believe Santorini is one of the most beautiful places i've ever have been.I even made a donkey race! 
Not to mention the 10+ islands i've known there.

Turkey.While not imo,as awesome as Greece.Its great though.It is so far the furthest i've ever been away from home.And it was where i put my first step on the Asian Continent.Definitely worth the hassle! I went to Istanbul,Ephesus & Kusadasi.


----------



## DeTaipa (Oct 26, 2008)

Turkey, Croatia, Greece and Bosnia.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Croatia, Serbia, Greece and Turkey. Id like to be able to choose all but I guess those are at the top, altough Bulgaria, Slovenia and Kosova are also up there.

Bosnian thread of interest: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487674


----------



## Alterlee (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm bit ashamed to admit this, but apart from my own country I can's say I know much about rest of the Balkans. Certanly no more than average SSC forumer.


----------

